# American College of Gastroenterology (ACG) Scientific Meeting



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Many of the world's preeminent gastroenterologists gathered from October 3rd through October 8th at the American College of Gastroenterology's (ACG) 73rd Annual Scientific Meeting in Orlando at the Gaylord Palms Resort & Convention Center. The agenda included the latest scientific advances in gastrointestinal research, treatment of digestive diseases and clinical practice management.Presentations at the meeting focused on new challenges gastroenterologists face in patient care and advances in preventing and treating digestive diseases.Here are some good summaries of key points from the conference:*ACG: New IBS Management Approaches Addressed in Overhauled Guidelines*http://www.medpagetoday.com/MeetingCoverage/ACG/tb/11205*ACG: Results with New IBS Blood Test Are Good but Not Great*http://www.medpagetoday.com/MeetingCoverage/ACG/tb/11224There were some other discussions about the following:*Salix Presents New Phase II Data Evidence Demonstrating The Clinical Utility Of Rifaximin In Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS)*http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/124364.php*The Effectiveness Of Probiotics In IBS*http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/124537.php


----------

